# Its up to Bush



## Lefty-cl (Jun 15, 2007)

http://www.reuters.com/article/topNews/idUSN2736352720070928


----------



## dartfrog (Sep 20, 2007)

I heard the dems will not let this die. Even if vetoed look for it to come up again and again and again. Stay vigilant.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

If it's left up to Bush......he'll mess it up somehow. He always does!!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Slow Triathlete said:


> If it's left up to Bush......he'll mess it up somehow. He always does!!


I'm more worried about the 19 votes. The Dems just need to bully 19 Republicans in the House into voting yes and it doesn't matter what Bush does. Bush isn't up for re-election...but those others are.


----------



## mansonicman (Sep 12, 2007)

That is all we need to do, twist a few arms, and line a few pockets.....


----------



## Skystorm82 (Sep 14, 2007)

With all the foreign aid we put out...why don't they just keep at least some of that money here to take care of Americans....instead of screwing us over?


----------



## The Bruce (Mar 7, 2006)

I am dismayed by the RTDA (or whatever they are called now). All the press is saying about this bill is that it will raise Cigarette tax sixty some odd cents per box and not a mention about the $2.95 raise per cigars. Individually we can't draw attention to this. So, currently, our only group large enough to make a stink is the RTDA. Are they not big enough? Do they lack the will?


----------



## Cameroon-swoon-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

*So what will you do?*

So we know there is a tax coming and that prices are going to hike. Is any one planning on making a bulk-purchase to postpone the inevitable?


----------



## The Bruce (Mar 7, 2006)

Cameroon-swoon said:


> So we know there is a tax coming and that prices are going to hike. Is any one planning on making a bulk-purchase to postpone the inevitable?


I can't really see how this would help. Sure we could smoke a bunch of cigars at our currect Tax rate. But unless we buy, and care for, all the cigars we would ever smoke we would be handing over our money to THE CHILDREN. FRACK THE CHILDREN!

Ahem, as I was saying, I think the saving would be minimal if we do it this way.


----------



## BlueHavanaII-cl (Apr 7, 2007)

The Bruce said:


> I am dismayed by the RTDA (or whatever they are called now). All the press is saying about this bill is that it will raise Cigarette tax sixty some odd cents per box and not a mention about the $2.95 raise per cigars. Individually we can't draw attention to this. So, currently, our only group large enough to make a stink is the RTDA. Are they not big enough? Do they lack the will?


I have the same frustrations. All I read and hear is about the cigarette tax. IPCPR (formerly RTDA) continues to fight this with a lot of help from the manufacturers (like Rocky Patel). My belief (and hope) is that they are counting on the veto and lack of 2/3rds to overturn and be ready for the next go around.

Jim


----------



## ozzyfan (Jul 30, 2007)

Skystorm82 said:


> With all the foreign aid we put out...why don't they just keep at least some of that money here to take care of Americans....instead of screwing us over?


No kidding!!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

The tax hike would not affect internet sales, correct? I buy local 90% of the time and would be pissed if I couldn't go into my B&M 2-3x a week. The one B&M would probably shut down and the other would take a huge hit if their sales were changed.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I know they dropped the floor tax so the b/m's wouldn't get shut down


----------



## Viper139-cl (May 6, 2007)

The Bruce said:


> I am dismayed by the RTDA (or whatever they are called now). All the press is saying about this bill is that it will raise Cigarette tax sixty some odd cents per box and not a mention about the $2.95 raise per cigars. Individually we can't draw attention to this. So, currently, our only group large enough to make a stink is the RTDA. Are they not big enough? Do they lack the will?


Actually the IPCPR (Old RTDA) has been very active as have the lobbyists that work for the IPCPR. The problem is the press is not about to give the tobacco lobby any postitive press. It's status quo for the press, if the message is not what they want to hear it dies on the vine.

Below is a notice I received the other day from the IPCPR:

United States: House Passes SCHIP Expansion Bill; Vote Not Veto-Proof

September 26, 2007- In a 265-159 vote, which falls short of the two-thirds majority required to override a promised veto by President George Bush, the US House of Representatives on September 25th passed a bill to expand the State Children's Health Insurance Program (SCHIP) by $35 billion over five years funded by increases in the Federal excise tax on cigarettes by 61 cents per pack (to $1 per pack) and on other tobacco products by comparable amounts. Forty-five Republicans voted for the bill, but many of their colleagues voted against the expansion, siding with President Bush, who criticized the bill for its cost, its reliance on a tobacco tax increase and its potential for replacing private insurance with a taxpayer-funded program. To overturn a veto, both chambers of Congress must produce two-thirds majorities. Although the Senate is expected to shortly pass the SCHIP expansion plan by a large margin, a Senate override bid would be meaningless if the House does not have enough votes for an override. The 159 House votes against the bill is believed to be enough of a cushion for President Bush to sustain his veto, since few representatives are likely to switch positions. Enacted in 1997, SCHIP provides coverage for 6.6 million uninsured children from families with incomes too high to qualify for Medicaid but not high enough to pay for private coverage. The proposed expansion would increase coverage by 4 million children. Since SCHIP is set to expire on September 30th, congressional Democrats are planning for a temporary expansion of the current program (AP 9/26). (news provided by TMA)


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

Bush vetoed it. Do we like him now? I can't decide...so...confused....


----------



## Lefty-cl (Jun 15, 2007)

For now. I really don't care for any politician. I make it a policy to not surround myself with cheats and liars, and I'm not going to start now.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Go Bush!!


----------

